# Overnight tour - Jackson Lake State Park, CO



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

A camping overnight I did two weeks ago, October 29 and 30, from Evans CO (south side of Greeley) I rode east to Jackson Lake State Park, about half on US-34 and half on county roads. Distance was 44miles each way. I did the same ride exactly a year ago (which I posted on this forum here) and I was hoping for the same weather - which I didn't quite get, but it was good enough, and Sunday was more than good enough.











Along US 34











Abandoned home











I rode about 3 miles of dirt, not a problem on 35mm Panaracer Paselas at 60 psi. There isn't much along this road, and most of it appears to be abandoned











South Platte River











Made it to camp. The beverage I am enjoynig is slightly above the posted alcohol limit 











Sunset on the prarie











Overnight low!











I stayed in the sleeping bag until 8:00 when it warmed up to about freezing. As soon as the sun came up the shooting started, but I still got some sleep. 











Salsa Vaya, my new touring bike. I just got it in August and it's already been on 2 overnights and a 4-day tour. This is the life!











Jackson Lake State Park in summer is booked solid with RV's and boats. This is what it looks like in the off-season. 











Leaving camp











On the road. Sunday morning was positively blissful! I was stopping about every half mile to take a picture. Really I just didn't want it to end 






































A ghost town along 34


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh man that is nice.

Bicycle, the only way to travel! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

So much awesome in this post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great pics. I haven't been camping in a long time. Your post has inspired me.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice pictures and what looks to be a great overnighter. Love the orange bike.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pics and ride report. Thumbs up for the DT shifters:thumbsup:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks fun, but a bit chilly for me.

i like the iced-over water bottle...


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Great post... thanks for sharing.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

PCM said:


> Great post... thanks for sharing.


very nice photos indeed! What a great trip!
what panier bags and type of tent do you use?


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

55x11 said:


> what panier bags and type of tent do you use?


Tent: Limelight 2 by Marmot. 
Front panniers: Arkel T22, about 10 years old. They still make a similar if not identical model.
Rear panniers: REI, 13+ years old, made by Kirtland. Kirtland seems to exist no longer and REI offers different panniers.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I completely forgot I had posted last year's version of this ride to this forum. I added a link to the first paragraph pointing to that post. - Mark

I appreciate the comments, everyone. It amazes me how much satisfaction there is in a 24-hour experience like this. I can manage 4 to 6 tours a year of 2-4 days each, without affecting my family life too much.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I had thought this might be a thread revival, but it's even better! Great post.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

My grandmother used to live near the S. Platte over near Sterling. It's amazing to see the water running so high for this time of year.

Nice report, looks like a fun trip.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> My grandmother used to live near the S. Platte over near Sterling. It's amazing to see the water running so high for this time of year.
> 
> Nice report, looks like a fun trip.


During this time of the year, when the major reservoirs are filling, there will generally be less water in the South Platte near Sterling than upstream where the OP's photo was taken. That's because there are several major headgates for filling the reservoirs between Sterling and where I think the photo was taken.


----------

